# Questions for a new King/Bonita/Bull pier set up.



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I plan on treating myself a new rod/reel set up for Christmas and I have been contemplating on what to purchase as of lately. So far, I am leaning towards a Star Stellar Lite 8' Med-Hvy 12-20 lb rod paired with a Spinfisher v 6500. Any thoughts on how that would work out if I were to primarily use it to target Kings, Bonita, and bulls from the pier (and hopefully from a kayak at some point)? I would be throwing cigs, hard tails, 1 - 2oz lures/bucktails... any suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't see why you wouldn't be very pleased with that set up. Star rods are great value for the cost and the V you mentioned is sized right and sealed from water intrusion. Can't beat it.


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the response! I figured it'd be a decent set up and be able to handle almost anything. I just didnt know if anyone has had any experience with this set up or something similar. I would also be open for suggestions towards a similar set up around the same price range... just trying to see what my best options are based on what others have had success with.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

JSaint said:


> Hey guys, I plan on treating myself a new rod/reel set up for Christmas and I have been contemplating on what to purchase as of lately. So far, I am leaning towards a Star Stellar Lite 8' Med-Hvy 12-20 lb rod paired with a Spinfisher v 6500. Any thoughts on how that would work out if I were to primarily use it to target Kings, Bonita, and bulls from the pier (and hopefully from a kayak at some point)? I would be throwing cigs, hard tails, 1 - 2oz lures/bucktails... any suggestions are welcome!!!


I have quit penn and switched to quantum (cabos, smokes) and am very satisfied. But that does seem great. Have not tried the spinfishers yet but they do have a little weight to them which may just be good build material??? But that seems about perfect. What kind of line to you plan on using?


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

Fish Sticks said:


> I have quit penn and switched to quantum (cabos, smokes) and am very satisfied. But that does seem great. Have not tried the spinfishers yet but they do have a little weight to them which may just be good build material??? But that seems about perfect. What kind of line to you plan on using?


Thanks for the input! I've never used a Smoke but I have been intrigued by them. I have been leaning towards the spinfisher v due to the seals, but nothing is set in stone... As far as line goes -- I have been contemplating between braid and mono. If I were to go braid I would probably try #30 Fins XS (never used but hear good things about) and my choice of mono would be #15 Ande.. all of my current set ups are spooled with Ande right now since I've switched over from primarily fishing the jetty's in the pass to mainly fishing the pier these days. I am tempted to give braid a shot but I have also read bad reviews with wind knots on the Stellar Lite rods. Like I said, I am open for suggestions...


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I used to use 15# ande blue on my v6500 until i got a 706z which allowed me to use 20# ande instead. it gave me a little more confidence fighting the larger fish. I saw my uncle get his finger damn near cut off using braid while king fishing so i always stuck with mono.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

JSaint said:


> Thanks for the input! I've never used a Smoke but I have been intrigued by them. I have been leaning towards the spinfisher v due to the seals, but nothing is set in stone... As far as line goes -- I have been contemplating between braid and mono. If I were to go braid I would probably try #30 Fins XS (never used but hear good things about) and my choice of mono would be #15 Ande.. all of my current set ups are spooled with Ande right now since I've switched over from primarily fishing the jetty's in the pass to mainly fishing the pier these days. I am tempted to give braid a shot but I have also read bad reviews with wind knots on the Stellar Lite rods. Like I said, I am open for suggestions...


I have tried fins before due to addictive fishing selling me on it but to be honest it was not that great. It may have been because I got wind tamer from dicks but try and let me know how the xs works. I use suffix and sometime power pro.


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

flipper1 said:


> I used to use 15# ande blue on my v6500 until i got a 706z which allowed me to use 20# ande instead. it gave me a little more confidence fighting the larger fish. I saw my uncle get his finger damn near cut off using braid while king fishing so i always stuck with mono.


I was originally in search of a 705z or 707z (as I fish lefty) for this set up but due to the cost and conditions of what I could find I have decided to go Spinvisher v... eventually I will grab a 705/707z to put in my arsenal somewhere down the line when I find the right price/condition

Fish Sticks -- thanks for the heads up on the Fins. I typically use PP if I ever do use braid but I'll take your experience into consideration.. I will let you know how the XS goes if I choose to spool some up in the future


----------



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

I just bought a quantum smoke 50 but I'm willing to part with it because I want a cabo.

Take a look at the specs and let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

sasquatch biologist said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I just bought a quantum smoke 50 but I'm willing to part with it because I want a cabo.
> 
> Take a look at the specs and let me know if you're interested.


Hey saw you just bought a smoke 50. I just bought a bass boat and have no need for my cabo. I have a quantum cabo 80pt. Paid around 240.00 but there is a little bit of a paint messed up at the reel where your hand goes from rubbing a rod holder. But I would trade for your smoke plus you give me 30.00 but i am willing to negotiate. Havent used the rod a whole lot because all i do is have inshore stuff. I bought it for bigger game fish for the big boat but the boat went down . Let me know if your interested or a counter offer. Also i can put pictures if needed. It has been oiled before and cleaned after each use. When taking the reel apart you will still see the oil that was put in it from bass pro. text me 850-723-9338


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

sasquatch biologist said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I just bought a quantum smoke 50 but I'm willing to part with it because I want a cabo.
> 
> Take a look at the specs and let me know if you're interested.



After contemplating it, I think that I am set on something in the 60 class for what I plan on putting together (I'm looking for something that holds a little more line). What are your reasons for going to the Cabo as opposed to the Smoke if you dont mind me asking? Size? or was it the function/other specs of the reel?


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

JSaint said:


> After contemplating it, I think that I am set on something in the 60 class for what I plan on putting together (I'm looking for something that holds a little more line). What are your reasons for going to the Cabo as opposed to the Smoke if you dont mind me asking? Size? or was it the function/other specs of the reel?


I have both and I will say that to me the smoke feels so much smoother(but i have the 40pt smoke and the 80pt cabo) but I do only fish for specks and reds and other similar game fish and by far I like it so much more. The line cap on the 80 is really nice though. But the smoke has plenty for what I intend to use it for. Oh plus the same size for the smoke and cabos the smokes are lighter.


----------



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

Frankly I bought the smoke because I found a good deal on a similar reel to the cabo. The biggest difference to me is the sealed drag and clutch in the cabo. I fish from the breach and from a kayak so getting wet is guaranteed. I'm also clumsy, add it all up and I would prefer a cabo.

There were some who said the clutch and drag design would not dissipate heat as well as conventional designs, but I found an article reviewing the cabo that stated they were happy with how it handled heat.

In honesty it probably all amounts to a hill of beans. Go to a store and compare them hands on and see what you like.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Quantum is just a great brand overall!!!!


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

JSaint said:


> Hey guys, I plan on treating myself a new rod/reel set up for Christmas and I have been contemplating on what to purchase as of lately. So far, I am leaning towards a Star Stellar Lite 8' Med-Hvy 12-20 lb rod paired with a Spinfisher v 6500. Any thoughts on how that would work out if I were to primarily use it to target Kings, Bonita, and bulls from the pier (and hopefully from a kayak at some point)? I would be throwing cigs, hard tails, 1 - 2oz lures/bucktails... any suggestions are welcome!!!


My first reels were Penn SS, then moved to Penn Zs, then Okuma's...now I am into Shimano's...for smoothest and most free spinning reel to me is a Shimano Saragosa 10000F. 

Supposedly, the new Saragosa's SWs are more water resistant and all...stradic, spheros...reel price is somewhere between 200-300 depending on size and where you find the best deal. I like Ande mono 15/16# test or 20#...these lines have a higher break strength than actual posted. Quality product Made in Germany. Cheers C


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I really have settled into my Penn SSV 6500 on a Penn Fierce 8 foot (yeah, I know, but I like it and it's light). I really like #30 Spiderwire Ultra-Cast Invisi-braid. Really goes a mile for me. Has a coating easy on the fingers and hands. It's "whitish" and promo'd to disappear underwater -- but not sure it does. Really like it, though. Had tried other brands and was headed back to mono -- but the Spider grabbed me. Re mono: I sure agree on the Ande #15 blue OUTBACK. Big man at Half Hitch told me why I like it over the other Ande lines. Said it is the most flexible and casts the farthest. SSV, SSV, SSV! :-D


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

I appreciate the input guys. I have decided to go with the spinfisher v 6500 for my reel. I just purchased it the other day actually. I am now currently deciding between the 8' Shimano Compre or the 8' Star Stellar Lite for my choice of rod. Anyone have experience with either (or both)?


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

the 6500ssv is a great reel. Youll land just about anything you want from the pier.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

JSaint said:


> I appreciate the input guys. I have decided to go with the spinfisher v 6500 for my reel. I just purchased it the other day actually. I am now currently deciding between the 8' Shimano Compre or the 8' Star Stellar Lite for my choice of rod. Anyone have experience with either (or both)?


People say that the stellar lite gets wind knots... But I have had mine for a while now and no problems


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

@Jsaint Have you looked into the shimano teramar rods? the inshore series is just sensitive enough to be able to cast half a mile but still has enough backbone to control your fish.


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

flipper1 said:


> @Jsaint Have you looked into the shimano teramar rods? the inshore series is just sensitive enough to be able to cast half a mile but still has enough backbone to control your fish.


Yes, I have looked at those and the Compre's at Bass Pro. I preferred the Compre over the Teramar because of the difference in weight. Are the Teramar's a safer bet or do you think a Compre would be sufficient if I were to get one with a similar line and lure rating?

thanks!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just recently bought a stellar light with a quantum smoke with brake and I have to say I like the combo together and have yet to have a wind knot..


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Braid*


----------

